# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  TheObserver's Workbook

## TheObserver

*Reality Checks*
- Thumb through Palm
- Counter fingers and observe palm for any discrepancies 
- Attempt to levitate
- Look at clock, then look away and look at it again 

*Dream Signs*
-Anything to do with music
-Anything to do with playing bass

*Short Term Goals*
-Improve recall: both the vividness of dreams and awareness of dream
-Improve amount of dreams written down every night
-Keep a consistent journal
-Having a LD either DILD or WILD and stabilize the dream 
-Have a DILD based on a dream sign
-FLY!

*Long Term Goals*
-Understand the full implications of the dream-state during a LD
-Have a conversation with a DC
-Have high dream recall
-Meet myself

*Awareness*
-I try to meditate at least once a day
-I love going on nature walks and just becoming aware of the astounding beauty of our world
-I try to resolve to understand the nature of the dream state

*Mantras*
-"I will remember my dreams"
-"I will have increased awareness in my dreams"
-"Tonight I WILL become lucid"

*Current Techniques*
-WILD
-DEILD
-DILD

*Lucid Dream Count*
WILD: 1
DILD : 3

----------


## CanisLucidus

::welcome::   Great workbook!  Those are some great goals.  Your long-term goals are particularly meaty and will be very satisfying (and transformational) when you achieve them.

It sounds like stability's something you're looking to work on with your lucid dreams.  Have you had the opportunity to go for some of the basic tricks, such as rubbing your hands together, examining your dream body and your environment in great detail with as many senses as possible?  What's your history been like in this area?

As for books, "Exploring" is of course one of the greats (if not "the" great.)  Another LD book that I really enjoyed was "The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep" by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche.  I'm not quite halfway through Robert Waggoner's "Gateway to the Inner Self" book, and it's been a good read so far.  Definitely provides some mind-expanding ideas on what might be possible with LDs and gave me some excellent ideas to try in my own LDs.

Anyway, looking forward to hearing more!

----------


## TheObserver

> Great workbook!  Those are some great goals.  Your long-term goals are particularly meaty and will be very satisfying (and transformational) when you achieve them.
> 
> It sounds like stability's something you're looking to work on with your lucid dreams.  Have you had the opportunity to go for some of the basic tricks, such as rubbing your hands together, examining your dream body and your environment in great detail with as many senses as possible?  What's your history been like in this area?
> 
> As for books, "Exploring" is of course one of the greats (if not "the" great.)  Another LD book that I really enjoyed was "The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep" by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche.  I'm not quite halfway through Robert Waggoner's "Gateway to the Inner Self" book, and it's been a good read so far.  Definitely provides some mind-expanding ideas on what might be possible with LDs and gave me some excellent ideas to try in my own LDs.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to hearing more!



Thanks for your input! Best of luck to yourself too!

----------


## TheObserver

> It sounds like stability's something you're looking to work on with your lucid dreams.  Have you had the opportunity to go for some of the basic tricks, such as rubbing your hands together, examining your dream body and your environment in great detail with as many senses as possible?  What's your history been like in this area?



Yes, it is haha. Well, in the most recent LD that I had I forgot to stabilize the dream and instead I went straight to an activity such as flying, and as a result I must have forgot I was dreaming because the dream became pretty hazy upon remembrance. So, I tell myself next time I have a LD to first stabilize the dreaming by doing a reality check and demanding to my dream "More Clarity!", and also continually reminding myself I am dreaming as the dream goes on.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Sounds great!   Keep us updated on how you do.  Just get _hooked in_ to the dream with every bodily sensation you can muster and you're doing it right.  (IMO.)  Some of the really experienced lucid dreamers like Ophelia and Paige no longer stabilize because they make this process of "grabbing on" to the dream scene very automatic.  That's the ideal I think that we're all working toward, myself included.

You are doing very well!   ::goodjob::

----------


## TheObserver

Thanks! I know the art of LDing isn't a skill one achieves over night, so I'm trying to focus on the little things and eventually they will all add up for the big picture.

----------


## paigeyemps

:O i thought i greeted you already. I realized i didnt. x)

Welcome, TheObserver!

----------


## TheObserver

Last night I practiced the technique of Dream Incubation: the dream I was trying to incubate was a flying lucid dream. I meditated before I went to bed and tried to visualize what it would be like to become aware i'm dreaming while i was flying, I tried to feel all the sensations as best as I could and tried to imagine how it would make me feel when it happened. After, I wrote down the mantra I was going to use before bed and I drew a picture of myself flying and being aware that I was dreaming. Once I went to bed I tried to repeat the mantra before I fell asleep, I don't know how well I did tho :/. I didn't have any dreams about flying, but I am going to keep trying and stay focused on the same incubation for the next 2 weeks!  ::meditate::  Which I while more time since winter break just started! Wish me luck! If you have any tips or suggestions, feel free to let me know!

----------


## TheObserver

Did it last night, again this time not as elaborate as before. But still maintained no success, but I think my visualization has improved so that's some progress! I'm going to start doing Dream incubation before every night, and try a WBTB WILD as well at around 4-6 in the morning.

----------


## TheObserver

Was lazy last night  :SleepMeditate2:  and didn't remember any dreams because I didn't write them down! I even woke up multiple times in the middle of the night where I would usually write down dreams, but some reason I didn't! Although I did notice every time I woke up last night, I woke up with my eyes closed...which is cool. But in response to my laziness I created an account at HabitForge | Simple Accountability. Positive Change. to help with achieving a habit of writing down my dreams.

----------


## TheObserver

*Last night's Mantra*: I WILL have a flying LD!

*Last night's dream fragments*:
1. I was looking at campaign posters at my school that read either conservative, moderate or liberal. I was with one of my friends and I told him I was a moderate conservative. 
2. Had a dream with 3 my friends in my band. (need to do better job with them as dream signs)
3. I had a dream with this DC keep telling me over and over again "Give the other arms of others"

----------


## TheObserver

*Last night's Mantra*: I WILL have a flying LD!

*Last night's dream fragments*: 
1.I was my garage/jam band (dreamsign!!) plus these two other kids who I know but aren't in my band. We were preforming in front of this crowd that included regular DC's and people I actually know from reality, one of the kids that wasn't in my band was playing guitar and the other was this African American kid who was on drums. This other kid I know too named Taylor was there, and he looked like he was critiquing us. We were playing a song by the Allman Brothers called: You Don't Love Me, and for some reason it wasn't a good jam. It was almost as we thought we were playing one song but we were actually playing another. I thought while the dream was going on we were playing 'Memory of Elizabeth Reed' by Allman Brothers  but later found it was actually 'You Don't Love Me'. The place we were preforming was some sort of bar, with wooden walls, and bunch of chairs where people were sitting.
2.Was playing a game of doge ball with a bunch of these kids that I have never seen before, they all seemed to be a year younger. The only kid I know was the kid that was next to me for most of the dream and he is one of my good friends. The adult who was leading the game was Jerry Garcia, which was very odd, but it wasn't an old 80's Jerry Garcia, it was younger, like 60s-70s Garcia. I remember I won award at the end for my hard work, and I remember Jerry presented me with a silver dodgeball which he said to the kid with the orange sweatshirt. I remember throughout the dream I was trying to impress the girl. I think the location was in a school gym, because I remember going to other classes before going to play dodgeball.

*What I achieved*: I had way better dream recall tonight! 19 more nights with writing down my dreams in my journal, and I should create my habit! My dream incubation isn't working that well but I think that is because I am not spending enough time focusing on the visualization and raising my intent for the dream. That I will work on, perhaps I will re-read the chapter on MILDS in Stephen Leberge's book.

----------


## TheObserver

*Last night's Mantra*: I WILL have a LD!

*Last night's dream fragments:*
1.I was in a church band with one of my friends in my band, and this other bass player that I know that goes to my school (I play bass as well). He had the same bass ad me, and in the dream he was pretty cool (although, im not sure If i say the same about reality  :Shades wink: ) There was other people there I knew too.
2.I was with one of my friends in the band, the lead guitarist to be exact, along with another one of my friends who use to play guitar in my band. It seems as if we were in a session/clinic hosted by Victor Wooten (this is almost a recurring dream b/c I went to one of his bass camps last year). We learned the differences between playing fast and playing slow (lol) and the guitarist that is in my band was telling me to master the 7 string bass, but I told him I should first learn how to play the 5  :Cheeky: . We were talking later about how a vocalist is essential to any band, probably due to the fact my band is looking for one right now. We also learned the difference of playing a lot of notes, and playing lesser notes, and how the two options impacted the jam you are in and the people you are with. It was cool because Victor always has a mystical approach to music, and it was reflected in this dream.
3. This dream wasn't a nightmare but it was a less favorable dream per say. One of my friends from my band for someone really didn't like me, he kept saying how I was bi-polar, and that I was crazy and he couldn't handle me, and he couldn't stand me. He started telling rumors about me to people about how did drugs and etc., trying to ruin my reputation. I resented him for this during the dream. In the dream I confronted him, and asked him why he was talking bad about him and why he resented him so much all of a sudden. After the confrontation I wasn't sure wether I was right or he was right. The problem was never resolved, but then I woke up happy because I realized it was only a dream.

*What I achieved*: Really nice dream recall!!! The best so far for a while! I keep waking up from a dream with my eyes closed, so  attempt to DEILD but end up falling asleep. I think maybe I should rollover on my back then attempt the DEILD/WILD. Also, my dream signs are so recurring its pretty ridiculous that I am not using them for achieving DILDs. Anybody have any tips about using dream signs to achieve lucidity? All comments appreciated, thanks!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi there. Great job with the recall! And also remembering to lay still for DEILD, that is a prett hard skill. You can definitely give rolling over a try and see if there's a difference. As for the dream signs, do you do reality checks when you encounter/think about your dream signs in real life? If not, you should! Whenever a certain dream sign crosses your mind or you see it irl, do a reality check. That way, you get used to it and the next time it appears in your dream, you can reality check and get lucid. Good luck!

----------


## TheObserver

> Hi there. Great job with the recall! And also remembering to lay still for DEILD, that is a prett hard skill. You can definitely give rolling over a try and see if there's a difference. As for the dream signs, do you do reality checks when you encounter/think about your dream signs in real life? If not, you should! Whenever a certain dream sign crosses your mind or you see it irl, do a reality check. That way, you get used to it and the next time it appears in your dream, you can reality check and get lucid. Good luck!



Thanks! Yeah, it is, it is also specially hard trying to not to let yourself fall asleep  :Oh noes: haha. 
For the dream signs, I have been starting to try to do that more but I still don't do it as enough as I should. I'm going to try to increase and focus more on dream signs and hopefully it will get me closer to achieving lucidity through DILD.

----------


## TheObserver

*Last night's Mantra*: I will have a LD tonight!!

*Dream Fragments*: 
1. I had all these assignments due for school where I had to transcribe music, I remember it being a lot of music too. It was for english class and another class, which is strange, and I was overwhelmed.
2. I was in my basement with my brother, specifically in the room where the we watch movies and listen to records from the record player. We were listening to records and having a conversation about music. I told him Jaco Pastorious was way better then this band called The xx, and he responded by saying "It doesn't matter because soon enough you will only like listening to hip-hop". Then the dream faded. 
3. I was in a road trip was my family and we were driving then stopping at different places. We stopped at this one place that we stayed for a little bit, and I was arguing with my family about things. The road trips was something for my brother, something he was doing but I can't remember exactly what.

----------


## L4xord

> *Last night's Mantra*: I will have a LD tonight!!
> 
> *Dream Fragments*: 
> 1. I had all these assignments due for school where I had to transcribe music, I remember it being a lot of music too. It was for english class and another class, which is strange, and I was overwhelmed.



These are perfect opportunities for LDs since school is a dream sign of a huge amount of people.

----------


## TheObserver

Last night I was lazy and didn't write down my dreams...  ::?:

----------


## TheObserver

*Last night's Mantra*: I will have a LD tonight

*Last night's dream fragments*: I believe I wrote down these fragments around 5 AM.
1. Some person was having a new-age, post modernist rant on the television. It was uncomfortable to watch, and I was watching with my brother, who was right next to me.
2. I was failing APIII (the English class I am currently in) and I had two assignments that I did really poorly on, I remember one being 10/40 and other 0/20. Everyone else in the class did really good on the assignment so I felt really helpless and unintelligent. My teacher talked in front of the class and she asked the class what she should do about my struggle with the class, this was embarrassing because she pointed out to the whole class that I was failing. After the class was over and I walked outside the school to drive myself home, but one of my friends (one that's in my band: *dream sign*) wanted a ride home so I was planning on giving him a ride. But then the dream got hazy, and can't remember much after that.

----------


## TheObserver

*12/31/12 Dream Update*

*Last night's Mantra*: I will have a lucid dream tonight!!

*Dream Fragments*: 
1.I was with my brother on the same tropical island/country where we were on using these boats in this swamp area. The boat rides were like an attraction or something because we would ride for a little get off then ride again. There was two other kids there riding the boats but they were a really young age. My dad was also there but he was critiquing us and trying to tell us the right way to ride the boats. 
2.I was watching Tupac as he was in this room with a bunch of people and they were all talking, I think they were doubting him or something, but all of sudden he was on the street he with just one guy. They were walking down street talking and all sudden Tupac would starting shooting at people, the people who shoot back but Tupac would always kill them first. He was doing it almost to prove a point that he actually could do it, like no one believed he could before. Before I woke up I remeber Tupac saying, almost as he was saying it to me: "The first time we are teached discontent, the harder we will indecide".

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey there TheObserver, how's it going? Did you figure out some of your dream signs?  :smiley:

----------


## TheObserver

Greetings. I am a desired adventurer of the dream state. 

Reality Checks: I try to do several reality checks a day, usually looking at my hands and analyzing my surroundings.
- Looking at hands counting fingers 
- Jumping and floating 
- Rubbing palm
- Surroundings 

Dream Signs:
- 
-
-

Short-Term Goals:
- Anchoring (Maximizing the LD length)
- Consistent LD at least once per week
- Use WILD/DEILD methods
- Work on LD bucket list

Long-Term Goals:
- Have 2 or 3 high vivid lucid dreams by the end of summer.

Lucid/Dream Recall History:
- Keep a consistent journal and have a decent dream recall. Have a lucid dream. 
Current Technique:
- WILD
- DILD

----------


## TheObserver

Hey im back

----------


## TheObserver

its been awhile

----------


## TheObserver

im back its been a while haha. Im ready to try again

----------


## TheObserver

> Hey there TheObserver, how's it going? Did you figure out some of your dream signs?



Im back haha.

----------


## TheObserver

im using my old one instead dont look at this haha

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back!  :smiley: 

Edit: You can also edit your starting post at the beginning of the thread to update your objectives.

EDIT2: I merged your two workbooks, so that your post in the new one isn't lost.

----------

